# dead cricks everywhere !!!!



## reef (Jan 4, 2008)

got a bag of 500 cricks for the first time from livefoodwharehouse this week ( arrived mon )just gone to feed animal and nearly all the cricks are dead !!! dint look in yesterday as we have our animals on a fast day on fridays but i had fed them on thurs and watered em soim lost as to why they died 
has anyone else lost em this quick ? will contact livefoodwharehouse and let em no methinks


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Biggest killer of crickets is humidity. If its too high they die. Ive lost 1k in 3 days because of humidity.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

How long had you had them before they died and how were you keeping them.

Marina


----------



## reef (Jan 4, 2008)

about 3 days and they were in a bucket with oats and apple ,
as lucifus said i think it was too humid cos the eggbox was a bit moist 
:blush: will still let livefood know tho just to check they not got probs


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

You'll know if it was humidity because they will be a very pungent smell of ammonia. I've had it happen to be a few times over the years.

Marina


----------



## reef (Jan 4, 2008)

oh well dint smell of ammomnia i dint wanna feed to my pets incase there was sumfin wrong ! do u think i should get in touch with livefood wharehouse then !


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Does sound a bit odd then, mine live for ages like a whole month before they are eaten and i do not feed or water mine at all.

I would worry about quality, were they at room temp??

Marina


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

reef said:


> about 3 days and they were in a bucket with oats and apple ,
> as lucifus said i think it was too humid cos the eggbox was a bit moist
> :blush: will still let livefood know tho just to check they not got probs


whereof them on there backs? we lost 50% this week, cos of a sudden build up of humidty...not much either


----------



## reef (Jan 4, 2008)

Marinam2 said:


> Does sound a bit odd then, mine live for ages like a whole month before they are eaten and i do not feed or water mine at all.
> 
> I would worry about quality, were they at room temp??
> 
> Marina


 yeah they were at room temp although our house is warm and we dont normally have a problem this is the first time we bought from livefoodwharehouse have u had trouble with them before


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I've never used them. I use Livefood UK and always have since switching from monkfields. 

Marina


----------



## reef (Jan 4, 2008)

do they do bags then mate


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

Feed them fresh veg and you won't need any water. Make sure they are well ventilated. Definately phone them, from my order of a 1000 crickets about 300 hundred were missing. I phoned them and they said they'd send more, i expected roughly 300 but they sent another 1000:2thumb:


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

I use livefoodsdirect. Never had any problems -good price and good quality. The only blip was one month when I recieved the wrong order -2 bags of black crix instead of brown, and morio worms I hadnt ordered. Called them straight away and they apologised and told me to keep that order and sent out my original order to arrive the next day. Really good.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Check out their website they do everything!! And yes they do bags of crickets black/brown including silent and trade and they will also do ..............well they do bulk in everything.

Marina


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Definitely sounds like a moisture issue! Its amazing how little moisture can have a bad effect!


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

It sounds like too much moisture was the problem, I definitely recommend livefood warehouse, I always get our crix from them.

The only problem I had was two orders of bulk crix I recieved, the crix had chewed out the bags and were getting loose in the box. The first box was bagged up by Royal Mail as they had chewed out the box too, the second lot had air holes in the box anyway so don't know how many we lost. I contacted Warehouse and they were very helpful. Sent out replacement crix immediately and they apologised and promised to double bag large crix from now on, and listened to advice when I suggested putting them some food in too. Always happy with the quality of the livefood!


----------



## Jacko89 (Sep 20, 2008)

does anyone know if ricks livefood is anygood


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

if they where in the bag to long with no veg or moisture that would of killed em.died of dehydration


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

Jacko89 said:


> does anyone know if ricks livefood is anygood


 yer alot of us use ricks.Iv never had any problems using ricks livefood.


----------



## Jacko89 (Sep 20, 2008)

ok thanks


----------

